# can i use my current dish to get a free tv from other sat



## krul411 (Sep 6, 2004)

dear all member,

curently i use my dish i buy from my satellite provider (www.astro.com.my) but i get below 50 channel from that!

i found in the internet i can get over 200++ free on air tv channel!

can i use my current dish and receiver to find others satellite, and do i need a satellite finder?

who can give me a full instruction?

please help me asap!

bye


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

This is really a post for the FTA section...
Without knowing what kind of dish, reciever, where you live, etc. The answer requires alot of guesswork. Im assuming you currently subscribe to a MEASAT service in Malaysia. If Astro sold you a conditional access reciever, then it may be possible to point the dish at another sat and get whatever is being sent in the clear. You can see a list of these other satellites here: http://www.lyngsat.com/asia.html
If the Astro reciever is programmed only for MEASAT programming, then you'll need a separate FTA reciever. 
Please make sure you understand what FTA is: http://www.global-cm.net/mpeg2basics.html . This explanation is geared more for North America, but the basic concepts are the same. The most important concept: FTA is NOT a way to bypass paying a subscription for something, a claim made by many of these shady internet "over 200++ free on air tv channels!!" posts.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving.


----------

